# Gretsch G5120, Used Price?



## johnnyglasgow (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm looking to sell a used Gretsch G5120 in the Halifax area. It's sat in the case for over a year now and I could use the money. The intonation is off in the higher frets (fixable to someone who knows how, too bad I don't), so that would have to be taken into consideration in the price.

Thanks for any info everyone, great site!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddy just bought an new one in a case for $720... so I suspect that to sell it fast you would have to ask somewhere between $500 or $600


----------

